# [April Thread] Has I been Scammed



## arvedlund (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi just bought a timeshare at pattaya, by a company called Club Absolute,
Now Im worried that this company is a scam . Has anyone some good or bad to say about this company. Hope on good.
Michael


----------



## JoeMid (Apr 17, 2008)

arvedlund said:


> Hi just bought a timeshare at pattaya, by a company called Club Absolute,
> Now Im worried that this company is a scam . Has anyone some good or bad to say about this company. Hope on good.
> Michael


Scammed, maybe not, but you paid too much.  Not heard about Club Absolute, looks like they're located in 

     Koh Samui, Thailand
     Pattaya, Thailand
     Phuket, Thailand
     Hong Kong
     Tenerife, Canary Islands

Canary Islands is a hot bed of timeshare problems.


----------



## krissydee (Apr 17, 2008)

What did you buy and how much did you pay? Are you within your cancellation period?


----------



## moose420 (Dec 18, 2008)

*This is a good product*

This is a very reputable company with alot of credits to their name . Tis is a good product and is of very high value to you. Don't be worried just use it and you will be very happy i can promise you as i have met many members of this club.


----------



## Jbart74 (Dec 18, 2008)

moose420 said:


> This is a very reputable company with alot of credits to their name . Tis is a good product and is of very high value to you. Don't be worried just use it and you will be very happy i can promise you as i have met many members of this club.



Interesting post from a guest from Thailand with 2 posts.  Can you say rescind?  I hope someone can shed more light on this before the op finds themselves in a potential bind.


----------



## JoeMid (Dec 18, 2008)

Jbart74 said:


> Interesting post from a guest from Thailand with 2 posts.  Can you say rescind?  I hope someone can shed more light on this before the op finds themselves in a potential bind.


While I concur with your assessment, the date of the OP isn't changing.


----------



## beanb41 (Dec 18, 2008)

The original post was back in April and the Thai reply was in December. I wonder what  happened in the interim.


----------



## beetlez (Feb 3, 2009)

*oh dear*

my parents signed up with absolute and they started automaically taking money out of their credit card without permission!
if that doesnt smell like a scam i dont what does.
also the pressure to sign up without being able to go away and think about it also seems to me to not be a legitimate tactic, but rather one to avoid ppl finding out its a scam!


----------



## beetlez (Feb 3, 2009)

moose420 said:


> This is a very reputable company with alot of credits to their name . Tis is a good product and is of very high value to you. Don't be worried just use it and you will be very happy i can promise you as i have met many members of this club.


 cant help but think you work for them!
no assumptions, just a guess.
i havent heard anything good about this timeshare except from you...
that could say something about how good the company really are
as opposed to how good you say they are.
what is your experience with them and why should the ppl viewing this post trust you?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 3, 2009)

Welcome beetlez! - While you may be absolutely right about Moose420, he posted that on Dec. 17th, and hasn't been back since...

I would not be surprised if this isn't a good deal, but if your parents did not give Absolute their credit card number, how did they get it?

If your parents think their CC is being charged without authorization, they should contact their CC company immediately and challenge the charges.

In the meantime, you should go through their paperwork with a fine tooth comb and see what they signed.

Good luck!


----------



## moose420 (Feb 4, 2009)

*I'm a member and not an employee*

To answer you guys here I have been a owner for two years and have had no problems booking and have used my weeks in phuket at the sea pearl and in Mexico last year There will always be problems with any program you get into and it does not get you everywhere i e; Japan and CUBA but hey it works and to me is good value for the money i spent and feel i have saved money already and have made some selling weeks to my buddies back home.


----------



## hebooregon (Feb 11, 2009)

moose420 said:


> To answer you guys here I have been a owner for two years and have had no problems booking and have used my weeks in phuket at the sea pearl and in Mexico last year There will always be problems with any program you get into and it does not get you everywhere i e; Japan and CUBA but hey it works and to me is good value for the money i spent and feel i have saved money already and have made some selling weeks to my buddies back home.



:hysterical:     :hysterical:     :hysterical:      :hysterical:      :hysterical:


----------

